# Day Naps for 2 month old...?



## MissTanya

How long is too long for a day nap?? Should you wake a 2 month old from a day nap or just let them sleep?

Bubs woke this morning at 8.00am for 45mins, but then went back to sleep. It has been 3.5 hours and I am not sure if to wake him? He typically has a morning nap, but there is no pattern or regular lengths to his naps. Usually he doesn't sleep this long, but he has on a couple of occasions had a 3-4hour nap in the afternoon.

Opinoins? :flower:


----------



## SJR

My son is 2 months old and naps 2-3 hours at a time during the day, but I never wake him up. I was worried about the amount of time he was sleeping at first, but apparently some babies are just more 'sleepy' than others.


----------



## poppy666

My health visitor said to just leave them sleep as they grow so much at this age and they'll stay awake much longer when older so enjoy the extra time to get things done whilst you can she says :haha:


----------



## Feltzy

Sometimes my LO has days when he doesn't sleep much and then other days he will sleep most of the day so I just let him get on with it. I think they sleep more when they reach developmental milestones as their brains process them in their sleep, something like that anyway :shrug:


----------



## future_numan

I also have a 2 month old..she is naps for 2-3 hrs at a time..I just let her sleep when she needs to..I figure it takes alot of energy to grow so she knows when to nap and when to be awake.


----------



## Foogirl

I'd Leave him to it. He'll wake when he's hungry.

Abby would usually sleep every 45 minutes for about 3 hours. Sometimes she went for 4 and very occasionally it was 5. I set 5 hours as my own limit as she was premature and I was keen for her to put on weight. But you know your own baby best so go in instinct.


----------



## xpinkness87x

I have a 2 month old too and he sleeps longer in the morning after his last feed that he does the rest of the day. He has his bottle at between 8 and 9 and then will stay awake till 10.30 ish and then sleep till about 20 to 12 when he is due his next bottle. Then the rest of the day he just cat naps. But he sleeps 8 hours at night so i dont know if thats why he doesnt need much sleep in the day x


----------



## chele

Max is nearly six weeks and I panics he sleeps far too much in the day. He typically naps for 2-4 hours depending on what I'm doing. When I go to Meadowhall he goes about 4 hrs.

I don't really call it naps - 4 hours sounds funny to say nap!!

But I've decided just to keep him like this. He'll wake when he's hungry


----------



## lanaross

I have the same dilemma, they say to wake them during the day so we'd get some sort of routine but it's such a blessing when they are asleep, takes me forever to put my LO down.


----------



## IvyBaby

My girl sleeps for 3-4 hours, sometimes 4.5 hours during the day, but in the late afternoon she is awake for the most part until it is time to go to bed for the night. Then she sleeps around 6 hours. I usually don't wake her up, don't like intefering with nature, lol. She wakes when she is hungry and in the evening she eats much more frequently so everything kind of balances out. I would not worry. HV told me to wake her up only if she sleeps for more than 6 hours. the older they get, the longer they can sleep without a problem.


----------



## IvyBaby

Watch this!


----------



## Tashry

I'd let babe sleep - especially at that age. Some kids do sleep more than others. Heck, my son is 3 and still sleeps 12 hours at night and has a 2 hour nap in the daytime. I look at nap time as a blessing and some time for myself, either to get some much needed sleep or even just get some time on the computer.


----------



## MissTanya

Thanks everyone!!


----------

